# Milescraft template kit problem



## Chris Curl (Feb 13, 2012)

I got a Milescraft template kit yesterday. It says it is compatible with Ryobi routers, and I have 2 of their plunge routers. The Ryobi routers are threaded to accept a 5/16" bolt. I found some holes in the plate that line up with the holes in the router, but they are too shallow and not wide enough for the head of the 5/16" bolts.

Does anyone else have this problem, and what would you do to solve it, grind the head of the bolt down, or make the hole bigger and deeper?

If I can't find a bolt that fits, I think I'd prefer to grind one over modifying the plate.


----------



## ve7tcc (Oct 19, 2012)

I went to my local hardware store and found compatible bolts for use with the base plate.
It says you need only 2 bolts, and you can use some of the slots so you can center it correctly.


----------



## Chris Curl (Feb 13, 2012)

thanks. i'm going to one over my lunch break.


----------



## Ben I (May 21, 2010)

I have also had some problems with my Freud 1700 router. The screws supplied were the wrong size. With the new base the original screws were too short.

In addition the diagram showing the mounting hole locations were incorrect. I did finally find longer bolts after several trips to local hardware stores. After a while I also found three locations to bolt the new base plate to. As previously stated the printed information showing the bolt hole locations was incorrect.


----------



## dutchman 46 (May 23, 2007)

Good Morning! I don't have MilesCraft plates, kits! When I do run into a problem, I look for cap bolts. The ones that I have are crimped, so to speak. The surface around the the bolt has no wrench openings, They are all set to be ale to use adjustable pliers, and a Allen wrench. They have a shoulder, but not oversized. They fit very nice whenever a reg bolt doesn't work


----------



## Chris Curl (Feb 13, 2012)

howard, i think i know the kind of bolts you are talking about. good point ... i'll keep in mind to look for them


----------



## ve7tcc (Oct 19, 2012)

I used the template kit on this project recently:

http://www.routerforums.com/show-n-tell/38423-new-box-friend.html


----------



## Chris Curl (Feb 13, 2012)

well, home depot had some 5/16" rounded head cap bolts that are pretty close, so i got them. i will still need to grind them a little to get them to fit.

on the way home, time permitting, i'll stop at the true value. hopefully they will have other options.


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

Hi Chris,

I have that problem as well with some of my 3rd party base plates.

The trick is not to use the mounting screw holes for the original base plate.

For example, for the Makita 3612C, I use the screw holes for the guide bushing.

As you can see in the attached photo, I have marked the holes on the universal base plate to allow me to use standard brass guide bushings.

PS I have my Milescraft template kit on the way from Peachtree, due any day...


----------



## Chris Curl (Feb 13, 2012)

hmmm. IIRC, the screw holes for my Ryobi are small holes near the opening, and none of the holes in the Milescraft plate are even close to them. I will have to look again.


----------



## Chris Curl (Feb 13, 2012)

geeze Chris ... RTFM!

it says RIGHT THERE FOR ALL TO SEE that the Ryobi 180PL router needs special bolts, and to send them an email and they will send some free of charge.

read the freaking manual!

i sent them an email


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

Chris Curl said:


> geeze Chris ... RTFM!
> 
> it says RIGHT THERE FOR ALL TO SEE that the Ryobi 180PL router needs special bolts, and to send them an email and they will send some free of charge.
> 
> ...


Now, Chris, before you bothered us with these questions, I would have assumed that you read the instructions......ROTFLAO ( I am just kidding).:jester: [ it happens to us all].

I once worked with a computer programmer at IBM who claimed to have originated the "RTFM" quote to his pupils. That was a long time ago, he was 80 when I met him 12 years ago and he was still being called back due to his knowledge of "legacy" programs...:blink:


----------



## Chris Curl (Feb 13, 2012)

real men don't read manuals. they don't ask for directions either.

they also wonder why their wives think they are wandering around like they don't know what they are doing or where they are going.

what can i say, some of us like to make things harder than they have to be.


----------



## caseysc (Nov 25, 2012)

Chris Curl said:


> I got a Milescraft template kit yesterday. It says it is compatible with Ryobi routers, and I have 2 of their plunge routers. The Ryobi routers are threaded to accept a 5/16" bolt. I found some holes in the plate that line up with the holes in the router, but they are too shallow and not wide enough for the head of the 5/16" bolts.
> 
> Does anyone else have this problem, and what would you do to solve it, grind the head of the bolt down, or make the hole bigger and deeper?
> 
> If I can't find a bolt that fits, I think I'd prefer to grind one over modifying the plate.


Hi Chris, it doesn't fit all Ryobi models, just the ones listed. No expert and still relatively new to routing, etc. However, I do believe I've mastered what not to do w/ it and my Ryobi. I spent entirely too much time with the bolts, then finally made my own holes. Works fine. 
The alignment pin is fragile, so be careful with it. Had I known, I'd have drilled a hole and glued a finish nail inside it. It may help too, if you remove the base and scan a copy of it. Easy to work w/ plus you'll have it on file for a table insert or whatever. My 2 cents, hope this helps, and good luck!


----------



## denrobb (Sep 13, 2006)

I have same kit and somewhere in the instruction book it said to contact milescraft via thier web site and they will send correct screws. Did that and recieved them in Canada in about 5 days. Works great. Don't know why they are not included.


----------

